# Should I Put A Vfd On My 1939 Delta Drill Press



## Quick Cal (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm about to loose my mind trying to decide what to do with my drill press,,,,lol.

1. One minute I say use the original Delta 1/3 hp 3 phase motor that came with it, and toss a vfd on there. That would be pretty close to original.  Exceptin that vfd on there,,,lol. Let's just call it $125-$175 for a vfd.

2. Then I found a period correct single phase, 1/3 hp motor, all restored, painted, with new bearings for $100, plus $50 shipping. But I need a switch rod for that one. So call it around $175.

3. Or I can get a not period correct, but old looking for let's just say $50, plus shipping. So call it $75-$100. Just have to find something on ebay or what ever.

4. Or I could come up with some modern looking thing locally, which I don't want for around $25.

5. I do have an iron in the fire where I might get an old Delta 1/2 hp motor for free. Just pay shipping. Not period correct though. Next era. With some other parts I'm getting I think shipping would be about $50. Plus I need the switch rod for that one too. So call it $75 for that old Delta.

Ever since I started machine shop school my sub-conscious is trying to make a mill out of this thing. I know I can't mill with it. Not made for it. I know, I know,,,lol.

But I am setting it up for slow speed to drill holes in steel. I'm building a slow speed pulley set up to get me down to 185 rpm. I have the pulleys, I just need to mak the plug that goes in the column.

I have it in my mind the main reason I want a vfd is so I can power tap holes, like on a mill. Jog the tap back and forth. I think I could set up a vfd to do that.

But this aint a mill. It's a drill press. Right??

In reality I would probably very rarely tap any holes. But I do have an idea for a tapping assist thingamajig to use on the drill press. So I wouldn't need to power tap. I wished I had never learned to do that on a mill dammit.

Well guys. There's a half hour of your life you won't get back,,,lol. Sorry. I just had to get it out.

So what would you guys do.

Here's what my Delta looked like when I got it.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 18, 2016)

i like your thinkin',
but for a VFD to work in this scenario, you'll need to install a three phase motor.
a single phase motor doesn't work with a VFD.

if you want to bore big holes, the 3phase/VFD would work great.


----------



## Quick Cal (Feb 18, 2016)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i like your thinkin',
> but for a VFD to work in this scenario, you'll need to install a three phase motor.
> a single phase motor doesn't work with a VFD.



Read option 1.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 18, 2016)

i did , but i wasn't sure if you knew the nuances in regards to the utilization of the VFD device.
although a 1/3 hp motor may be a little anemic , it would work ok.


----------



## David VanNorman (Feb 19, 2016)

It depends on what you want to do. I use my drill to drill and tap so I have a dc motor . I can go forward or reverse fast or slow. I don't chang belts I just turn the speed pot.


----------



## Filkinsc (Feb 20, 2016)

I but on a micro drive on my 59' 1/2 hp motor. Works great, 120/1 in 230/3 out. 

Set it up for a soft start and stop. Push a button to speed up or down.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 20, 2016)

Myself I prefer function over period correct any day, especially when no permanent mods are being made.
Thanks ron


----------

